# Let's change pr0n links to each other.



## sentimentarin (Jun 6, 2006)

******Edited for inappropriate content.****


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2006)

User Guidelines that you agreed to when signing up.


> We will not allow any post with language or content that is obscene, sexually oriented, or sexually suggestive nor links to sites that contain such content.



First and final warning.


----------



## Hick (Jun 6, 2006)

..What?..no "pr0n"??


----------



## Mutt (Jun 6, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..What?..no "pr0n"??


 
Here is a link for me to swap. hehehehehehehe

http://www.utdallas.edu/counseling/selfhelp/porn-addiction.html


----------



## Ogof (Jun 6, 2006)

It's a spam bot. Just delete it.

You mods are always denying me my "pr0n".


----------



## Hick (Jun 6, 2006)

"pr0ns"....don't the Aussies do them on the _Bobby_??


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 6, 2006)

can i get some of this pr0n too??  pwetty pweese


----------



## Ogof (Jun 6, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "pr0ns"....don't the Aussies do them on the _Bobby_??




You kill me Hick! That is funny.

If they would let me get some damn "pr0ns", I would give you some.

Their just meanies!


----------

